# Photo of the Month August Winner - Coastalconn



## Overread (Oct 1, 2012)

Congratulations to coastalconn, who's photo "Osprey Quest" has won the August Photo of the Month competition!


----------



## coastalconn (Oct 1, 2012)

Thank You for your votes!  There were some amazing pictures in August!

If you want to see the bigger version it is here Osprey Up Close | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Also for the Osprey fans I have an ever growing set here  Never ending pursuit of the perfect osprey shot - a set on Flickr

Ironically when I got the announcement I was out shooting my favorite subject


----------



## nmoody (Oct 1, 2012)

Grats and well deserved!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 1, 2012)

Awesome shot, and congratulations! I know this shot only came after MULTIPLE days out of the water, and lots of persistence and dedication, so I'm really happy to see you win!


----------



## Lorij (Oct 1, 2012)

Amazing photo! Congrats!


----------



## IByte (Oct 1, 2012)

Congradulations very nice photo.  Fishy say cheese!


----------



## dascrow (Oct 2, 2012)

Congrats, great photo!


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 2, 2012)

Holy smokes...that is awesome!

Congrats.


----------



## obscure.individual (Oct 2, 2012)

holy moly Kingfish, that's incredible! congradulations!


----------



## coastalconn (Oct 2, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your kind words!  Brings a new meaning to "flying fish"


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 2, 2012)

Congratulations !

Awesome to see your tenacity and hard work pay off, fantastic job


----------



## CallibCarver (Oct 2, 2012)

Congrats, this is an awesome photo.
I couldn't help but laugh because the fish is like "OH ****!"


----------



## coastalconn (Oct 3, 2012)

PixelRabbit,  Thank you for the nomination!  This is the first photo thing I have ever won so I really appreciate it!

Callib, Thank you, I actually named the shot "Into the eye of the Fish Hawk" since it needed a online friendly name.  I personally refer to it as my "OH *^$&" shot!


----------



## figit090 (Oct 4, 2012)

beautiful!


----------



## Raizahblade (Oct 5, 2012)

This picture is money!  Good shot!


----------



## RonD73 (Oct 7, 2012)

What a great picture!


----------



## coastalconn (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks again for everyone's kind words!!!


----------



## Tee (Oct 7, 2012)

Congratulations my almost next door neighbor!  The look on the fish is epic...."Oh Sheet!"


----------



## manaheim (Oct 7, 2012)

NOT a surprising win.  Congrats.


----------



## coastalconn (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks Manaheim and Tee


----------



## sactown024 (Oct 9, 2012)

amazing shot! what lens?


----------



## coastalconn (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you Sactown024,  I shoot a Nikon D300 with a Tamron 200-500.  This shot was at F8, 1/800th iso 400 +.33EV frm about 45 feet..


----------



## vishaal (Oct 12, 2012)

very nice photoshut...
i m very enjoyed it.......!!!


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 12, 2012)

coastalconn said:
			
		

> Thank You for your votes!  There were some amazing pictures in August!
> 
> If you want to see the bigger version it is here Osprey Up Close | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> ...



I think I've 'liked' your page on Facebook before haha  congrats btw!


----------



## TiltShift (Oct 14, 2012)

Look at those eyes!! 
awesome photo!


----------



## Josefsteyn (Oct 16, 2012)

Brilliant shot. Everything tack sharp. You can be proud of this one and you deserve to win with it!!


----------



## panblue (Oct 18, 2012)

Congratulations! remarkable shot!


----------



## Tareq935 (Oct 21, 2012)

Congrats buddy, that's really a superb pic. You deserve it, congrats again.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 22, 2012)

That shot really is ridiculous.  So damn good!  I showed it to my wife last night and this was her expression:  :shock:


----------



## coastalconn (Oct 22, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> That shot really is ridiculous.  So damn good!  I showed it to my wife last night and this was her expression:  :shock:


:shock: liked the fish or the Osprey?  Thanks everyone!


----------



## yassersanchez (Nov 7, 2012)

Excellent Shot! Congrats!


----------



## helmuc (Nov 16, 2012)

unbelievable.... :/ to be honest - looks like a photoshop 

gratz!!

Helmuts


----------



## coastalconn (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks Yasser and helmuc...  I wish I had photoshop skills to do this.  I'm lucky to get my WB right and lift shadows   There are many more in my flickr stream including the 3 or 4 right before this one


----------



## IceCanAm (Nov 17, 2012)

Congrats, Great photo.


----------



## JNE_Photos (Nov 17, 2012)

Very cool photo. The eyes of both animals really make it special. Congrats.


----------



## onegoodshot (Dec 5, 2012)

WOW!! Sweet pic! Congrats!!


----------



## Mully (Dec 5, 2012)

Tough shot to get .....Very nice job!!


----------



## KmH (Dec 5, 2012)

Congrats coastalconn!


----------



## coastalconn (Dec 5, 2012)

Thank you everyone, but I have lost my spot on the front page, congrats to Twocolor for the most recent POTM!


----------

